# Is anyone familiar with PC*Miler?



## bmars (Jul 31, 2008)

PC*Miler has an add-in that you can use in excel. I've built an excel-based model that looks up zip-to-zip mileage using the =miles(a1,a2) formula. The problem is that when I send the model to another person with the same version of PC*Miler on their computer and with the correct add-in installed in excel, the formula does not work. Any ideas?


----------

